# 1950 Claud Butler New Allrounder Bilaminate Construction



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 5, 2015)

I have this Claud Butler. Anybody have any extra info or comments?
Reed undergroundbicycles@gmail.com


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 6, 2015)

I love the lugs on that frame. Awesome! Early Nervex?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 6, 2015)

congrats on a beauty
here's where to begin  
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/claud_butler.htm 
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/cb-crump-rb.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 6, 2015)

Lugs on that frame are really nice.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm envious... You don't show a good view of the drive side drop out. It looks to me that it may be newer than 1950...


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/readers_bikes.html 
all the '50-ish Claud Butler shown in Peter's readers bikes show a similar rear dropout with integral Rd hanger


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 7, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I think that that drop out dates the bike to 1951 or newer. The photos on classic lightweights do not support this being a 1950. 1951 is when the Gran Sport derailleur became available.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 7, 2015)

I of course was addressing the Decade, so I'm 90% right and you're 10% right.


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 11, 2015)

The manufacturing date code is stamped on the bottom bracket shell and though the imprint is not perfect, it appears to be from 1954.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 11, 2015)

So would that be May 54?


----------

